# Record snow fall in the Eastern Cape



## nkosi278 (Aug 5, 2006)

They are having record snow falls in South Africa.....as well as terrible floods in Port Elizabeth.....storms ripping off roofs in East London.....

Here is a nice link 
http://www.snow.co.za/specials.htm
The mountain is the highest point in the Eastern Cape (3000m) !

nkosi


----------

